# Roma, è fatta per Malcom



## LukeLike (21 Luglio 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, la Roma ha acquistato Malcom dal Bordeaux per 35 milioni + 2,5 di bonus. Al brasiliano un contratto da 2,5 milioni a stagione.


----------



## Djici (21 Luglio 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, la Roma ha acquistato Malcom dal Bordeaux per 35 milioni + 2,5 di bonus. Al brasiliano un contratto da 2,5 milioni a stagione.



Colpaccio !
Quanto mi piace.
Certo che la Serie A non è la Ligue 1 (tatticamente).

Può diventare mostruoso.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Luglio 2018)

Gran colpo, ennesimo posto in CL archiviato


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, la Roma ha acquistato Malcom dal Bordeaux per 35 milioni + 2,5 di bonus. Al brasiliano un contratto da 2,5 milioni a stagione.



Malcom X


----------



## luis4 (21 Luglio 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, la Roma ha acquistato Malcom dal Bordeaux per 35 milioni + 2,5 di bonus. Al brasiliano un contratto da 2,5 milioni a stagione.



ma non era dell'inter?


----------



## Love (21 Luglio 2018)

cmq stanno lavorando tutti bene...tranne il napoli che finora non ha fatto nulla...quindi svegliamoci su...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Luglio 2018)

secondo Di Marzio l'affare non è ancora concluso.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Luglio 2018)

Certo che la Roma tra incassi e spese li fa girare i soldi è...


----------



## Giangy (21 Luglio 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, la Roma ha acquistato Malcom dal Bordeaux per 35 milioni + 2,5 di bonus. Al brasiliano un contratto da 2,5 milioni a stagione.



Buonissimo giocatore, giovane e di grande prospettiva, pure ha me piace molto.


----------



## 1972 (21 Luglio 2018)

ma quanti esterni hanno i romanici?


----------



## varvez (21 Luglio 2018)

Ottimo giocatore che può esplodere a Roma. Primi 3 posti assegnati, poi ci sono Napoli e Lazio poi (forse) noi


----------



## Giangy (21 Luglio 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> ma quanti esterni hanno i romanici?



Romanici e gobbi credo sono le squadre con più esterni in Italia. Almeno uno o due potrebbero darli via... non mi dispiacerebbe avere di nuovo El Shaa, o un Cuadrado, ma visto che entrambi fanno la Champions League e puntano a vincerla, specialmente i gobbi dubito che danno via qualcuno.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Luglio 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, la Roma ha acquistato Malcom dal Bordeaux per 35 milioni + 2,5 di bonus. Al brasiliano un contratto da 2,5 milioni a stagione.



ennesimo esterno hahaha
dai dobbiamo fiondarci su un possibile esubero adesso 
(quindi magari scontato) 
chissà che il pazzo ci da Perrotti o Under


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Luglio 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> ma quanti esterni hanno i romanici?



con quelli che si possono adattare (Schick Florenzi) 
mi pare 7 esterni hahaha

El Shaarawy Perotti Under Malcolm Kluivert Florenzi Schick


----------



## 1972 (21 Luglio 2018)

perotti in questo milan ce lo vedo bene....


----------



## bmb (21 Luglio 2018)

Gran giocatore.


----------



## enigmistic02 (21 Luglio 2018)

E qualcuno su questo forum diceva fosse un calciatore ormai irraggiungibile se non per i top club europei. Ennesimo talento sfumato.


----------



## uolfetto (21 Luglio 2018)

non lo conosco. comunque gran lavoro di monchi come al solito.


----------



## Aron (21 Luglio 2018)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> E qualcuno su questo forum diceva fosse un calciatore ormai irraggiungibile se non per i top club europei. Ennesimo talento sfumato.



ma sì, era una credenza diffusa principalmente dalla corrente fassoniana in cui molti ci sono cascati.


----------



## unbreakable (22 Luglio 2018)

Sopravvalutato.


----------



## LukeLike (22 Luglio 2018)

Quante plusvalenze, Kluivert, Malcom, Coric, Under, Shick.


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2018)

E io sento tifosi romanisti lamentarsi di essere un "supermercato" perché vendono Alisson, Rudiger, il Ninja e Salah (vero grande errore, ma anche giustificabile).


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Luglio 2018)

Colpaccio, lo possono rivendere almeno al doppio se non al triplo.
Dovevamo prenderlo noi.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Luglio 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> ma quanti esterni hanno i romanici?



7 e noi solo Suso con Calhanoglu e Borini improvvisati.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Luglio 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> E io sento tifosi romanisti lamentarsi di essere un "supermercato" perché vendono Alisson, Rudiger, il Ninja e Salah (vero grande errore, ma anche giustificabile).



è vero.... però malgrado ciò hanno sfiorato la finale (con tanti torti arbitrali) 
quindi se iniziassero a smetterla potrebbero cavarsi delle belle soddisfazioni... 

ragazzi la nostra rovina sarebbe il loro stadio di proprietà


----------



## Dany20 (23 Luglio 2018)

Secondo Sportialia la trattativa ha subito un rallentame. Infatti è stato annullato il volo che avrebbe portato il brasiliano a Roma. Possibile inserimento del Barcellona.


----------

